# '62 Chevy



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This is my version of Wendell Scott's '62 Chevy. This is modeled after the car where he got his one and only win. When I started this, I had plans to do a few more things, but then I broke my wrist. I can't stand to leave something unfinished, so I did the best I could with the one hand. I removed the body trim and wipers and cut out the back panel for the fuel filler. I scratch built the seat bolsters, interior walls, dash inserts, and rollcage. I used athletic tape on the floor to simulate the floor pad, then used crepe tape to wrap the steering wheel and rollcage for the padding. I made the hood pins out of needles, wire, and sequins. Finally, I made the decals myself. 





































The engine compartment










and a final pic


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Crazy looking snorkel on that air cleaner... it picked up air from behind the firewall?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

that's right, whiskeyrat. the vents in front of the window go through to the hole in the firewall to feed the air cleaner.


----------



## Bandit17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice build!

What did you use to make the decals? I want to make some of my own stuff, but don't know what to use?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks. I use Photoshop to design the decals, then print on paper from kustomrides.com on a color laser printer


----------



## Bandit17 (Jan 25, 2010)

scottnkat said:


> Thanks. I use Photoshop to design the decals, then print on paper from kustomrides.com on a color laser printer


Very nice, I'll give that a try. Thank you!


----------



## Shootersbb (Mar 20, 2014)

*Wow*

That is an awesome model. Great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

nice job!


----------

